# fer fullet, fullar



## Xiscomx

És ver que just a Mallorca s'usa l'expressió _fer fullet_: Deixar d'assistir o no anar a escola a posta?

Coneixeu altres indrets?
Ho necessit com a referència probatòria del seu ús fora de l'illa.


----------



## Penyafort

Per aquests volts no l'he sentida mai. El més semblant del que tinc coneixença és _fer fugina_, que fan servir en varietats occidentals i en aragonès.


----------



## Dymn

A la major part de Catalunya es diu _fer campana_, i a Tremp he sentit _fer pila _també. _Fer fullet_ no ho he sentit mai. _Fullar_... aquí té un homòfon ben conegut


----------



## Elxenc

Bon dia, bon any!  Per València-ciutat i voltants l'expressió utilitzada és "fer fugina", pronunciat "_futxina_", i que és/era usada fins i tot pel castellanoparlants "hacer fuchina". Curiositat dels lligams, especialment del valencià, amb certes varietats (dialectes) de l'italià. En dialecte romà em contaren que també dèiem "fare fugino".


----------



## Olaszinhok

Elxenc said:


> Bon dia, bon any!  Per València-ciutat i voltants l'expressió utilitzada és "fer fugina", pronunciat "_futxina_", i que és/era usada fins i tot pel castellanoparlants "hacer fuchina". Curiositat dels lligams, especialment del valencià, amb certes varietats (dialectes) de l'italià. En dialecte romà em contaren que també dèiem "fare fugino".


Bon dia i feliç any nou a tothom. Mai no he sentit aqueixa expressió en romà, avui en dia  es diu _fare/far sega_. De fet, cada regió (i fins i tot cada ciutat) té la seva pròpia expressió. Cal dir, emperò, que en italià normatiu es fa servir _marinare la scuola_.


----------



## Bevj

No l'he sentida mai.
Aquí (Girona) es diu _fer campana._


----------



## Circunflejo

Xiscomx said:


> Coneixeu altres indrets?


Doncs no. Fins i tot sembla que no es fa servir a les altres illes Balears. A Eivissa diuen fer salera y a Menorca sembla que es diu, o es deia, espiarse.


----------



## Elxenc

Olaszinhok said:


> Bon dia i feliç any nou a tothom. Mai no he sentit aqueixa expressió en romà, avui en dia  es diu _fare/far sega_. De fet, cada regió (i fins i tot cada ciutat) té la seva pròpia expressió. Cal dir, emperò, que en italià normatiu es fa servir _marinare la scuola_.


Com he dit "adés" a mi en contaren/digueren un dia en classe d'italià a Roma (Torre di Babele),ara farà 20 anys, quan parlaven d'expressions de "no anar a escola voluntàriament" (per a mi "fer fugina"), algú va dir l'expressió "fare fugino/fuggino" (a l'anotació meua que he trobat al diccionari italià, la tinc escrita amb doble "g"). Em sobtà/sorprengué per la proximitat a la forma usual meua de València-ciutat, solament canvia el gènere. Desconec l'extensió d'aquesta expressió, i entenguí que era de la zona romana o del dialecte romà. L'atra expressió que isqué un altre dia fou fer xixina- fare cicino: fer miquetes alguna cosa. I ara revisant les anotacions meues al diccionari he trobat una altra: les estrenes, "le strenne", costum que mantenim els valencians per al dia de Nadal (família curta) i del segon dia de Nadal (família llarga)- St. Esteve a Catalunya.

Ho sent però no puc aportar cap documentació que em recolze. Aleshores ni prenguí nota de qui m'ho deia, ni de quina zona era.


----------



## Elxenc

Bon vespre,  de bell nou.

Sobre el tema de "fer fugina" he llançat la demanda al fil d'italià; ràpidament m'han respost. L'informant ha dit que un company dels temps d'universitat ho deia.  Per la Emilia-Romanya, segons un mapa aportat per aquesta persona, per la zona nord-oriental diuen  "fare fughino" (pronunciat fu'gino". El meu informat de fa 20 anys degué de dir-nos la forma de la seua zona.


----------



## Circunflejo

En castellano, parece ser que fullarse se usaba en Cantabria: Palabras


----------



## Penyafort

Elxenc said:


> Bon vespre,  de bell nou.
> 
> Sobre el tema de "fer fugina" he llançat la demanda al fil d'italià; ràpidament m'han respost. L'informant ha dit que un company dels temps d'universitat ho deia.  Per la Emilia-Romanya, segons un mapa aportat per aquesta persona, per la zona nord-oriental diuen  "fare fughino" (pronunciat fu'gino". El meu informat de fa 20 anys degué de dir-nos la forma de la seua zona.View attachment 66347



Molt interessant, el mapa. Jo només havia sentit _fare sega_ i _buttarsela_.

Jo el _fer fugina_ (i el _fer fuineta_ aragonès) també els he associat sempre amb fugir, però convé no oblidar aquella espècie de mostela, la _Martes foina_, dita _fuina _en aragonès i _fagina _en català estàndard (però amb les variants _foïna _i _fugina _a València; cf. DCVB).


----------

